# New Puppy - Tiny Harness



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Here is the harness I made for our new puppy.... (not sure of the name yet) It is so tiny.... it fits a coke can!!


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

some of the puppy.....


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Aw!! That is fabulous and looks SOOO CUTE!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

great harness!!! super cute puppy !!! but I WANT THAT MINUTE MAID !!!!!!  

mmmmmmm pink lemonade sounds sooooo good, we only have tropical apple and orange here  

kisses nat


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

Cute Harness Traci!!! ADORABLE BABY!! AND NAT....YOU ARE A HOOT!!! :lol:


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

That is so cute and she looks great! :wink:


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

OMG! Your pup looks soooo cute in it!!!


----------



## nikki&paris (May 30, 2005)

That is the cutest puppy in the cutest harness!! Look how tiny! how much does she weigh?


----------



## stefania (Apr 16, 2005)

Nice job...it looks great on the baby


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

:wave: Thanks!!!

She weighs 1 lb - 6 oz. She feels much lighter, but that's what the scale says!


----------



## luvmydogs (May 13, 2005)

She looks super in that wee little harness. Got to love it.

Leslie


----------



## belladoggie (Mar 28, 2005)

OMG, your harnesses are so cute - I think that's my fave so far, the colours, the trim, just beautiful! And looks so cute on your puppy!


----------



## chimommy (Jun 29, 2005)

OMG How cute is that?!!! She look so cute!


----------



## goldie (Jun 22, 2005)

that is a great harness!!! 
My Tico would see too many things on it that looked like snacks though!


----------



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

aww adorable and i love the colors and the preppy stripes.. soo cute!!! I WANT ONE,.. hehe any chance of getting that in blue and green.. hehe just kidding but is GREAT!!


----------



## Effylicious (Jul 31, 2005)

How adorable! Did you buy/use a pattern, or did you just make it up yourself? I love it so much! I want one :tongue3:


----------

